# Do piercings on the nose hurt? xD



## Elisa_ (May 1, 2008)

Well, you know... I was gonna get some and was wondering, does it hurt on your nose? xD.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Mine didn't ... get it body-pierced, not done with a gun ... that's my advice ... they rub on some anaesthetic, wait a few minutes ... bish, bash, bosh ... over and done


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

My advice is not to get it in the first place.  You will regret it later on in your life.  Also, most men think the irregular pierced women are unattractive.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Women with ink & piercings are hot


----------



## Elisa_ (May 1, 2008)

Oh cools then ^^, so im just like gonna go out, dye my hair super crazy and get some piercings


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> Oh cools then ^^, so im just like gonna go out, dye my hair super crazy and get some piercings



Nice ... and you could submit a pic of the 'new you' for the competition lol


----------



## Anakir (May 1, 2008)

Some of my friends pierced at the most weird places. For example, the back of the neck. The most I'd do is around the ear lobe and cartilage. But even the cartilage will make me think twice before piercing since there's bones there. Ear lobe has nothing. What kind of nose pierce are you doing? The one through the middle or the ones on the side of the nostril?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

1 in the nose, 4 in the right ear, 7 in the left ... all taken out now ...

I used to date a professional piercer ... about 10 years ago ... she had 72 piercings ...


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

Nose, tongue and belly piercing are fucking hot xD

edit: just noticed your belly piercing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so fucking hot ^^


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

To all who think piercing is hot:

-Edit- Image removed, Don't want to scare people.


----------



## Elisa_ (May 1, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Lisa_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but like i dunno how i should put my username there.. Holding a note is too classic, so i drew on my shirt with paint ^^


----------



## WildWon (May 1, 2008)

A close friend (and a complete wuss) just got her nose pierced about 2 weeks ago... so i don't think it could be THAT bad. (and trust me, she thinks the littlest things hurt).

And yes, pierced/inked chicks are hotter than hell.

Most i had was 2 in each ear and an eyebrow ring.  Now i'm down to one in each ear (both are 0-gauge, going to 00 soon


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool


----------



## podunk1269 (May 1, 2008)

The nostil is fine, septum is if done right, and the bridge is cake.  thats about it for nose piercings.  I have had 26 piercings myself, none in my ears so I cant speak on that.  I also pierced for 3 years at marmet body art. 


I feel bod art on women is sexy, but those pics are people i think have over done it


----------



## Chotaz (May 1, 2008)

Extreme body piercing is ugly*.
http://www.lifeinthefastlane.ca/wp-content...iercings_14.jpg
http://www.lyzyrdgyzyrd.com/images/piercings.jpg


----------



## Digeman (May 1, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> My advice is not to get it in the first place.  You will regret it later on in your life.  Also, most men think the irregular pierced women are unattractive.
> Don't piercings heal up after you've removed them? And don't confuse most men with yourself and/or your friends. I think piercings look like shit on some places, and on some places it looks good.
> 
> QUOTE(Anakir @ May 1 2008, 10:03 PM) Some of my friends pierced at the most weird places. For example, the back of the neck.


WTF on the neck!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Speaking of which, the most weird piercing i've seen is on my friends gf, she's got one piercing on each cheek.


----------



## Jax (May 1, 2008)

You know what they say:

If a girl has a pierced tongue, she'll suck your cock!

If a guy has a pierced tongue, he'll suck your cock!


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> You know what they say:
> 
> If a girl has a pierced tongue, she'll suck your cock!
> 
> If a guy has a pierced tongue, he'll suck your cock!



That's not what _they_ say, that's what _Chris Rock_ says


----------



## superrob (May 1, 2008)

Piercings are the most disgusting things EVER if you ask me.
The only place where piercings are allowed is one in each ear and NOT MORE!


----------



## WildWon (May 1, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> Piercings are the most disgusting things EVER if you ask me.
> The only place where piercings are allowed is one in each ear and NOT MORE!
> *And lips. Cause thats hot.*



fixed it for you


----------



## Elisa_ (May 1, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I have a pierced tongue.. (So does that mean i suck cocks?)


----------



## Bob Evil (May 1, 2008)

Lisa_ said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if you don't know whether you do or not, you need to lay off the booze


----------



## podunk1269 (May 1, 2008)

one can hope lol


----------



## Digeman (May 1, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> one can hope lol


That made me lul


----------



## PBC (May 1, 2008)

I had a pierced lip for about 2 years then I got sick of biting it and playing with it. It was kinda fun while it lasted. Living in a backwoods place it was unique so thats one of the reasons. Hicks would ask me if I had a fishing accident "with that hook in your face" HAR-DE-HAR HAR. 
It was giving me an oral fixation. When my ex-girl friend got her lip pierced it was major turn-off...and people who's lip piercings are too far to one side...bothers me.
I don't find many piercings attractive but its all up to personal taste. Ears are fine most of the time. Eyebrows bother me. So do most nose rings. studs are alright I guess.
The monroe was hot at first. Kinda is. 

And just a reminder...no matter what the stripper tells you. there is no sex in the champange room.
Can't get none, Can't have non.

Fellatio. Its how you get aHead in the world.


----------



## The Worst (May 1, 2008)

Get the side of your lip done.



what did i say that was offensive?  for the record.


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Get your sideways lip done.








 What are you talking about?


----------



## podunk1269 (May 1, 2008)

I wouldnt suggest that actually it can build up scar tissue like a mofo if you have any problems with the side lip piercings


----------



## lolsjoel (May 1, 2008)

Suicide Girls, FTW!


----------



## Tanas (May 1, 2008)

They probably don't hurt that much, but one thing I can say about nose piercings, is that they look horrible, are very unattractive and make you look like a pig.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 2, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> They probably don't hurt that much, but one thing I can say about nose piercings, is that they look horrible, are very unattractive and make you look like a pig.



That's only if you do it in that bit of flesh that seperates the two nostrils; a stud in one side looks fine.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 2, 2008)

That's as far as i'd go:


----------



## The Worst (May 2, 2008)

my post was removed, but i didn't say anything offensive?


----------



## lagman (May 2, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> my post was removed, but i didn't say anything offensive?



Maybe it's not offensive for everyone -bad choice of word- but it was certainly tasteless.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (May 2, 2008)

I HATE PIERCINGS!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 2, 2008)

I'm tempted to post a picture of my wife...
too many creeps on here though..

She used to have 2 nose piercings, a monroe, and lip..


----------



## Awdofgum (May 2, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to post a picture of my wife...
> too many creeps on here though..
> 
> She used to have 2 nose piercings, a monroe, and lip..



You could have just posted the picture and not mentioned she was your wife.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (May 2, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha d'oh...I didn't even think of that..


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, just post the damn pic and get it over with


----------



## The Worst (May 2, 2008)

I still don't understand?  How is suggesting that someone get a lip piercing like this one:





Tasteless?  I don't think it was worded improperly either.  Doesn't matter to me, i just don't understand and don't think that i said anything improper or abnormal.


----------



## podunk1269 (May 2, 2008)

that is not tasteless at all, but like i said if you have problems with it a lot of scar tissue can form in that spot


----------



## lagman (May 2, 2008)

My bad then, can't return the post tho, I'm sorry.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

That chick in the pic is hot ...


----------



## fischju (May 2, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> That chick in the pic is hot ...



Heh, and 20 years younger than you.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your point? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





16 is legal in the UK ...


----------



## podunk1269 (May 2, 2008)

16 is legal in good ol WV too


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> 16 is legal in good ol WV too



When did they raise it?


----------



## Moots (May 2, 2008)

Regardless of all this stuff Lisa,  my room mate got a stud done 2 days ago (Left side) shes a big wussy and said it didnt hurt at all.


And as for it looking good...I say go for it. Small blonde girl with a stud in her nose has cuteness written all over it. 

Have fun, and fret not.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 2, 2008)

Surface piercing is cool, but I heard that it can mess up your skin, so it really depends on your skin type.


----------



## podunk1269 (May 2, 2008)

Surface piercing have a tend to migrate, but are safe and wont mess up your skin


----------



## WildWon (May 2, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> podunk1269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classic.


----------



## Westside (May 2, 2008)

I actually think stud on the nose is hot.  However, on the bellybutton (a common and popular one) is not cool with me.  Tongue piercing looks also disgusting.  Ear is alright with me.  
In the military, we had this guy with his eyebrow pierced, a Master Warrant Officer tried to rip it off with a plier.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> In the military, we had this guy with his eyebrow pierced, *a Master Warrant Officer tried to rip it off with a plier*.



No, he didn't ... that would get him thrown out of service so fast ... Plus, the guy would have been told to remove any body jewelry before reporting, and if he'd forgotten to, they would have made him take it out then and there ...


----------



## jalaneme (May 2, 2008)

i used to have my nose pierced but it got infected and i had to remove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm considering having my nose pierced again though.


----------



## Westside (May 2, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 You do realize that this is not USAF???  Besides, I said he tried as in he scared the guy with it.  Yes, even in here the military expects you to get rid of all the body piercings on the first day.  This guy was an ex-criminal who was sent there to fix up his file, you think he gives a shit about the rules?  He'd just put it on right after he enters the barracks so no one will check him.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 2, 2008)

I don't even have my ears pierced and I'm a girl and I had the chance for my ears to be pierced when I was about 7 or 8 (My mom was going to take me). I hate needles and wouldn't ever put myself in a situation where I _had _to be stuck with one.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

... any military service in the Western world would shit-can someone for even threatening to do that to someone ... you can't behave that way any more ...

I worked with enough people from military forces from all over the world when I was in ... British, Canadian, Australian, Saudi, Japanese, German ... and you can't get away with that kind of crap ... it's an abuse, and if he did it, even just threatening to do it, he'd be gone ... or at least in serious trouble ...

You are also back-pedaling to try and escape from the fact that I called you on it


----------



## jalaneme (May 2, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> I don't even have my ears pierced and I'm a girl and I had the chance for my ears to be pierced when I was about 7 or 8 (My mom was going to take me). I hate needles and wouldn't ever put myself in a situation where I _had _to be stuck with one.



lol i've had my ears peirced since i was 5


----------



## callmebob (May 2, 2008)

My wife did hers before I did. I asked her if it hurt, and she said no.

So I figured I´d get one too. I was told you have to be sober when you do it so I was when I got it done.

And , Yes, it did F*cking hurt. When I bitched to my wife about it she said, WELL!, I was F*cked up when I did mine!
(Thanks a bunch!)

It only hurt for a little while though, and it was worth it. Still have it today, and that was about 15 years ago.

Also. Mine was done with a gun, so maybe the other way won´t hurt.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (May 2, 2008)

SO UGLY.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

A gun for nose piercing = mistake

It will hurt more, it will irritate more, and take longer to heal ...

A gun uses a stud, and with your nose, you should get it pierced with a needle, and have a ring put it, until it heals ...easier to keep clean ... and you don't have the butterfly irritating the inside of your nose ...


----------



## podunk1269 (May 2, 2008)

never do any piercing with a gun.  It will work, but a needle is safer, cleaner, and heals better


----------



## Westside (May 2, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> ... any military service in the Western world would shit-can someone for even threatening to do that to someone ... you can't behave that way any more ...
> 
> I worked with enough people from military forces from all over the world when I was in ... British, Canadian, Australian, Saudi, Japanese, German ... and you can't get away with that kind of crap ... it's an abuse, and if he did it, even just threatening to do it, he'd be gone ... or at least in serious trouble ...
> 
> You are also back-pedaling to try and escape from the fact that I called you on it


The fact is that he said it, the new recruit wouldn't know to report this.  This is the infantry after all, the instructors are more than hard core over here.  They expect you to follow the rules.
Being a militant in the states, I'm sure you know that quiet a few Marines have died over the training when the instructor forced them into intense shit.  You get a guy with a pierced eyebrow on the first day of MCRD Paris Island, let's see how the Marine DI takes that shit.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 2, 2008)

Dude, it's been a loooooooooong time since that kind of shit was aceptable, or even tolerated ...

Doesn't matter what branch of the service it is ... an abuse is an abuse ...

As for MCRD Parris Island, half of my family are Marines ... including 2 of my sisters ...


----------

